# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Nouveau nom de CELLA Informatique : CELLA Group

## Mejdi20

*CELLA Informatique devient*  


Nouveau nom de CELLA Informatique, *CELLA Group* reflte lvolution dune socit qui na jamais cess de crotre depuis sa cration en 1995.
Un tout nouveau logo, ralis par lagence KAM&LON, conforte le positionnement de *CELLA Group* en tant que marque institutionnelle solide et reconnue, dsormais acteur incontournable sur le march des nouvelles technologies.

Le logo privilgie des lignes pures et des teintes sobres. Lensemble des lments graphiques rassembls sur un espace restreint, tout comme le cercle, font passer lide de centre, de regroupement : cest le reflet de ce que reprsente *CELLA Group* pour ses filiales.
*CELLA Group* est compos de CELLA Informatique, EOS its, AZUR Conseil et tudes, NESSEL Conseil et Ingnierie et EOCIANE IT Consulting for Finance.


Sylvain et Guy Curiel, dirigeants de *CELLA Group* 
Sylvain Curiel fonde Cella Informatique en 1995. Il en assure le dveloppement depuis lorigine. Physicien de formation (Orsay puis Paris 6), aprs 2 ans au CEA et une anne denseignement, il poursuit sa carrire en tant quinformaticien puis Responsable Commercial   chez  Answare, Dataid, Moria, Excel et Consort.
Passionn par les rapports humains et leur interaction dans lunivers de lentreprise, Sylvain Curiel est totalement impliqu dans le process de la cration (une ide, une cration, une action); la complexit de la conduite dune entreprise dans tous ses aspects est un dfi quotidien quil sapplique et quil aime  relever.
Aprs un parcours commercial russi en SSII de plus de 25 ans en tant quIngnieur Commercial, Responsable dAgence puis  Directeur Commercial,  Guy Curiel rejoint son frre en 2001 en tant que Directeur Associ et fonde EOS its, filiale spcialise en Qualit Logiciel, offre devenue un atout matre pour *CELLA Group* (100 collaborateurs spcialiss).

*CELLA Group* cest aujourdhui 420 personnes, un chiffre daffaires prvisionnel en 2010 de 35 millions deuros, des offres de services spcifiques (Montique, Dcisionnel, Conseil), des Clients grands comptes issus  prs de 60% du secteur Banque/Assurance, une technicit prouve, une entreprise prsente en France et en Belgique. 

www.cella.fr

----------

